# Livery yard recommendations near Sale, South Manchester?



## Nofilter (26 September 2017)

Hello,

I'm seriously considering purchasing my first horse and wondered whether any other members could give me any feedback on Livery yards in my area, whether spaces might be available and facilities...

The obvious questions; School/Direct to hacking/winter turnout.... I don't mind paying more for a great yard but I'm guessing there is a real shortage in my area?? 

Thanks in advance...


----------



## madamebonnie (29 September 2017)

The following have good access to hacking on Carrington Moss, there are on going disputes about access but I really don't think anything is going to change in the next few years. 
North Cheshire-really friendly place we go to for unaffiliated dressage, indoor and outdoor
Dainewell-Don't know anything about this yard
Dairy house-Probably the best in terms of facilities, 1indoor 2.5 outdoor and host lots of shows but very big yard 
Woodcoats-Don't know anything about this yard
Ashton hall farm-Can't speak again for quality of facilities 
John shaws -Can't speak again for quality of facilities 
Lots around Urmston meadows but I don't know any of these personally.


Reed Farm-Nice arena and reasonable hacking but not direct off road
Matchingtons-Nice facilities good standard of livery, reasonable hacking but not direct off road
Millington-I'm just moving here tomorrow  Nice arena, limited hacking 
Black brow farm-Another big yard but nice arena
Bow Green Farm-Nice arena, DIY only but some people assist. Good turn out but hacking is only round Hale houses

That's a fairly comprehensive list of liveries within 15 mins drive from Sale, probably missed some and a few little private ones. Lots more a little further out, often get more for your money but could be a good option if you don't have to travel at commuting time. If I had time and money I would keep mine with Fiona Hulme in little leigh.


----------



## Nofilter (29 September 2017)

Amazing! Just spoke to dairy house too and they are calling me back but currently full...

Shall have a chat to a few others and get out to visit a few next weekend. Good luck with your move this weekend hope he's ok settling in xx


----------

